# Izzes first swim



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

We were a little worried she may not swim but she jumped right in! Only 4 mo. old.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Bummer, I can't view your image but congrats on your swimmer!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

GREAT Movie!! Thanks


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Flynnandlunasmom....I'm sorry you can't view it. Do you have a Mac? You should be able to open it with Quicktime...but I could be wrong.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm on a PC at work but I can look at it on my Mac at home tonight.


----------

